# EF-M 55-250mm F4.5-6.3 IS STM Lens rumour



## lw (Jun 16, 2014)

http://eos-m.net/lenses/rumour-ef-m-55-200mm-f4-5-6-3-stm-lens/

Digicam-Info report rumours and a photo of a EF-M 55-250mm F4.5-6.3 IS STM Lens for the Canon EOS M system.

The spec is rumoured to be,

One glass aspherical lens and one UD lens
22% shorter overall length compared to the EF-S55-250mm IS STM
31% lighter than the EF-S55-250mm IS STM
IS provides 3.5 stops of stabilization
Faster AF by optimization of the drive system algorithm
Full-time manual focus
Uses Hood ET-54B

Size-wise that sounds good, and in keeping with the overall EOS M ethos of keeping things as small as possible. However, in return you must give up 50mm of reach and a smaller maximum aperture at the long end.

The photo shows the lens is also in keeping with the rest of the EF-M lenses style-wise.

If true, it will provide a welcome reassurance to those unsure about the future of the EOS M system.

However, the big question for those outside of Asia is whether it will be released by Canon in the US or EU markets. It would seem slightly strange to release a new EF-M lens in the US and EU, whilst holding back the release of the EOS M2 camera. Even more so in the US where the EF-M 11-22mm was never officially released.


----------



## michi (Jun 16, 2014)

"If true, it will provide a welcome reassurance to those unsure about the future of the EOS M system."

Is there anyone in the US who is not unsure about the EOS M system? I got one and now it's collecting dust. My SL1 is getting a lot of use though.


----------



## TWI by Dustin Abbott (Jun 16, 2014)

This is the lens that I really want for the M. A small, compact tele for travel purposes with decent image quality. I like to carry a 6D+24-70 and then M with 22mm. This would be the perfect extra option. Hope this one is true.


----------



## DRR (Jun 16, 2014)

I wonder how much it will cost.


----------



## dcm (Jun 16, 2014)

I believe that's a 55-200.


----------

